# Javanese Silat in South America???



## haumana2000 (Dec 9, 2003)

Ok, so im in the doctors office the other day with my son, and i take to reading an old national geographic magazine which contains an article about Suriname in the Amazon region of South American.  It goes on to say that there are large numbers of Javanese that were imported there during the colonial period to work the fields, and that Suriname now has a combination of Javanese, native Indian, and African culture.  It makes me wonder if there are any silat styles that may have imported there during that time, and if they may have developed with any african, amazonian influence??? interesting hmmmm.....


----------



## OULobo (Dec 10, 2003)

This is really cool. I'll see if I can get some research on it.


----------

